# The mystery solved - we are told what it is at last!!!



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Listen from 14 minutes in, at 16:30 we are told what they use.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05zzwqt

And that from a truck driver who can't see a security cord that has been joined with baling twine.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Easy start. Set the alarm for 4am, 5am or 6am he said and not wake until 10am,


Don't know enough about it to ascertain whether drivers should know if they are on their trucks or not, fined £4000 he said and he didn't have a clue.


Why didn't the professor from the royal college of anaesthetists mention the easy start if it was true, he said it couldn't happen, the only people who were capable of gassing you were the Russians, KGB, as the cost/resources would be enormous.


Paul.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, I have dug my tin of Easy Start out from the garage and the label says that it contains "volatile aromatics", an "upper cylinder lubricant" and "diethyl ether". Doesn't say in what quantities though! Mrs Caulkhead has volunteered to stay in the downstairs loo while I spray some under the door and then block the gap with a wet towel. Will let you know the results later!:wink2:

Andy


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Is she still ok?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

greygit said:


> Is she still ok?


Difficult to type with mashed hands! And a black eye.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

caulkhead said:


> Well, I have dug my tin of Easy Start out from the garage and the label says that it contains "volatile aromatics", an "upper cylinder lubricant" and "diethyl ether". Doesn't say in what quantities though! Mrs Caulkhead has volunteered to stay in the downstairs loo while I spray some under the door and then block the gap with a wet towel. Will let you know the results later!:wink2:
> 
> Andy


Well that went well!!!!:surprise: Mrs C. stayed awake during the event mainly due to the fact that the noxious gasses resulting from last nights Vindaloo seemed to cancel out the noxious gasses from the tin of Easy Start. BUT!!! and it's a big but! My experiment had failed to take into account one vital piece of information! Namely, that Mrs C. likes to light a scented candle in the enclosed space that is our downstairs loo, after she finished her performance. I think WOOOMMMFFF is probably the best way to describe the sound emanating from within the chamber!

Would anyone like to hazard a guess as to how long it might take for eyebrows to grow back?:frown2::frown2::frown2:

A very contrite Caulkhead:crying:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

caulkhead;1536098 BUT!!! and it's a big but! [/QUOTE said:


> A bit personal there, Mr Caulkhead.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

tugboat said:


> A bit personal there, Mr Caulkhead.


Personal to Mrs C. definitely, but don't tell her for gawds sake! I'm in enough bovver as it is:frown2:

Andy


----------

